
WHO changed Covid-19 policy based on suspect data from tiny US company - alexpetralia
https://theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/03/covid-19-surgisphere-who-world-health-organization-hydroxychloroquine
======
gator-io
Great analysis of study's flaws:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUD_wvkNhnk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUD_wvkNhnk)

If you dig into Surgisphere, you will see they have significant consulting
engagements with Johnson and Johnson. Not saying that's necessarily bad, but
so much bad science about Covid and HCQ seems geared towards promoting high-
priced treatments like Remdesivir, and not low-cost preventative measures like
making sure you're not D deficient. All these studies need to be evaluated
based on who's funding them or the political agenda behind them.

HCQ seems like it's been targeted for destruction. Every study I've read on it
shows you shouldn't use it in late stages of disease. Fair enough, but the
theory of its effectiveness (as a Zinc ionophore) hasn't been studied
properly, although there is a good amount of anecdotal evidence it works well
if taken very early (with Zinc).

These garbage studies are dangerous and should be called out loudly.

------
teruakohatu
> The Guardian has since contacted five hospitals in Melbourne and two in
> Sydney, whose cooperation would have been essential for the Australian
> patient numbers in the database to be reached. All denied any role in such a
> database, and said they had never heard of Surgisphere.

This is damming. Did they just make it up or simply extrapolate the results
from a small dataset accross the world?

------
jgome
Also, [https://www.medicineuncensored.com/a-study-out-of-thin-
air](https://www.medicineuncensored.com/a-study-out-of-thin-air)

[https://www.isglobal.org/en/healthisglobal/-/custom-blog-
por...](https://www.isglobal.org/en/healthisglobal/-/custom-blog-
portlet/ivermectin-and-covid-19-how-a-flawed-database-shaped-the-
covid-19-response-of-several-latin-american-countries/2877257/0) (I was going
to submit this link some days ago, but I couldn't for some reason)

------
Dayshine
Thankfully, some trial oversight committees had the sense to check if there
was any evidence of harm in their primary data.

[https://www.recoverytrial.net/news/recruitment-to-the-
recove...](https://www.recoverytrial.net/news/recruitment-to-the-recovery-
trial-continues-as-planned)

> ‘On Saturday 23 May, the independent Data Monitoring Committee conducted an
> urgent review of the data that we have collected so far on the effects of
> hydroxychloroquine on mortality among patients admitted to hospital with
> COVID-19. The Committee concluded that there is “no cogent reason to suspend
> recruitment for safety reasons.”

> ‘The Committee found that the effects of hydroxychloroquine on mortality
> reported in the analysis by Mehra were not consistent with those observed in
> the RECOVERY Trial. The Committee therefore recommended that the trial
> continue recruitment without interruption, a recommendation that was
> endorsed on Sunday by the MHRA.

